# They're back



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

First King of the year


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Bad ass....


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Nice! Planning on getting out there Sunday to see what I can find. You able to make bait today?


----------



## NavyDoc (Feb 27, 2014)

Where were you out of?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

King dip!!!!! Mmmmmmmm good!


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Bait was tough to find.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Is that a homemade kage (fish spear)? Been thinking of making one. How do you like it?


----------



## NeptunesNavy (Apr 7, 2015)

Now just gotta find his mama and his papa! First one is the hardest one, keep it up!


----------



## Medic (Jan 25, 2013)

Nice


----------



## gobie (Dec 26, 2014)

Great pic. Congrats on tour first king of the year!!


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Fisherdad1 said:


> Is that a homemade kage (fish spear)? Been thinking of making one. How do you like it?


Yes it is. I went the PVC route instead of wood. Worked great so far on that tuna and kings. Can't wait to use it on a Cobia.


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

I made a kage gaff out of pvc and one out of wood. The PVC route was much easier. Its just really tricky getting a straight hole drilled lengthwise in a wood dowell.


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

Does your kage have a barb? Curious how well the fish stay on while you're trying to lift them out. I'm thinking that I need something like this, instead of the small hand gaffs with the curved hooks that require the fish to be so close I can probably tail grab them anyway. I've never used a gaff period, so I don't know the pros and cons of either style really.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

No barb. The rod is threaded stainless steal. Pretty difficult for a fish to get off. I stab with the Kage and gaff the other side. They are stuck :thumbsup:


----------



## silverbackmac (Apr 30, 2013)

Boohya! Smoked king fish here we come....


----------

